# Drummond island cabin rental???



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

4 GUYS LOOKING TO RENT
a cabin with boat access .. nothing to big just fishing the dates of 18- leave22 of may 20ft wooldridge water depth not a problem.
Clean,neat non smokers.30-40 years old..


----------



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

try VBRO.com


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

rieverr said:


> 4 GUYS LOOKING TO RENT
> a cabin with boat access .. nothing to big just fishing the dates of 18- leave22 of may 20ft wooldridge water depth not a problem.
> Clean,neat non smokers.30-40 years old..


What will you be fishing for that time of year? Walleye? Pike?


----------



## rieverr (Dec 7, 2010)

Walleyes... mostly.. or whats hot that weekend but heading up for the EYES..


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I'd say give Donna at Birch Tree Resort a ring, great cabins, clean and very accommodating, plus she's got a bait shop on site, which is nice. The only issue you might have is slipping your boat. Her slips are better reserved for boats under 18'...........but you could always moor it to her breakwall, which I've seen others with larger boats do before. Water is shallow in her bay, but that shouldn't be an issue for you, other then the rocks, gotta be careful of those, when motoring out.


----------

